# blue tiger shrimp orange eyed



## Lindy (25 Sep 2013)

Thinking of getting some of these for the cube to stand out against the Africans substrate and sado akadama stone in my cube. Has anyone any experience with these? Freshwater shrimp say similar to crs to keep? What Tds, gh, ph have any of you kept them at and had success breeding? I like the dark blue...


----------



## Michael W (25 Sep 2013)

Their care is more or less same as CRS. I know that you keep CRS, Tigers will interbreed with them and make hybrids. Some people can create awesome looking shrimps with this. But please bare in mind that this will also mess up the quality of CRS and often produce mixed undesirable colours and patterns etc if you keep them together. So unless you don't mind that by all means keep them together but its unlikely that you can distribute the hybrid shrimps as easily as you would with CRS.


----------



## Michael W (25 Sep 2013)

Oh have a look at the profiles at this site, there are care sheets etc which will give you information on the tigers Planet Inverts Home .:. Freshwater Aquarium Shrimp, Crystal Red Shrimp, Red Cherry Shrimp, Crayfish and more.


----------



## Lindy (25 Sep 2013)

Not going to mix with my crs, this is for another tank. thanks


----------



## basil (26 Sep 2013)

Have a word with madlan. He breeds some real high quality blue tigers


----------



## Lindy (27 Sep 2013)

Thanks Mike.


----------



## basil (27 Sep 2013)

I hear they do best in slightly higher ph range than crs. Although they will tolerate below 7, they prefer above 7. Certainly no need for an active substrate in order to keep ph down. How's the crs going?


----------



## Lindy (27 Sep 2013)

Doing well, thanks. Now looking at getting some Taiwan ruby reds. The ph may be a bit of a problem then as its ada Africana although I suppose I could get something else. Africana lowers ph to 6! Have asked Al about this so wait and see what he thinks. How are your BKKs doing? babies? That's a point the bkks might like the low ph and would be seen against the substrate. Thoughts? It is only a 30cm cube so will have to work to keep things stable. Maybe I should just put some cbs in there...


----------



## Lindy (27 Sep 2013)

If needs be can change substrate. Can you use sand or is better to use shrimp substrate?


----------



## Michael W (27 Sep 2013)

I think sand will do fine, I have certainly seen setups with just sand and the OBET seem right at home.


----------

